# Solved: VGA Cable DIY



## machv (May 23, 2009)

I have 2 VGA cables and both r too short to reach the tower and the TV and monitor, I have a monitor that has both the VGA connector and the DVI connector. so i can run the LCD and the VGA on the TV. The VGA at present has the tower in the middle of the floor GRRRR!! so I want to splice the two VGA cables I have into one long one. Are there any special concerns I should worry about? or can I just splice away? I noticed that there are some wires that are sheathed with their own grnd wires. I only cut one of the cables and don't want to cut the other one in case their are some color differences in the wires from differing brands. Like the H/V wires etc... as I see that there is no purple wire listed but there is one. From this link http://www.avforums.com/forums/inte...diy-vga-cable-wiring-diagram-help-needed.html


----------



## machv (May 23, 2009)

Oh and why is it that the diagrams I find on the net don't list all the colors? just what they are? Makes it hard to do on your own if they don't all have the same colors used. the cable i cut is as follows:
1. red
2. green
3. blue
4. is joined to 5. and i didn't see any wires connected to them
6. thicker black joined to 11.
7. & 8. nothing connected
9. purple
10. skinny black
11. is joined to 6.
12. orange
13. clear
14. white
15. yellow

All of the sheathed wires that had non-insulated wires in the sheathing and insulated ones were connected to the black thick wire. They were the clear, green, and blue wires.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

As far as I know there is no standard for wire colors used in VGA cables, so you have to go by the pin numbers. Wire 1 to 1, 2 to 2, 3 to 3, 6 to 6, 9 to 9, 10 to 10, 12 to 12, 13 to 13, 14 to 14, 15 to 15. That leaves 4, 5, 7, 8 and 11 and the shields for 1, 2 and 3.

You can leave pins 4 and 11 disconnected.
If one end has a wire for pin 5 and the other doesn't, connect it with the pin 6 wires.

The outer shields for the pin 1, 2 and 3 wires need to be connected to pins 6, 7 and 8 respectively; or all of the shields to pin 6. These three wires are critical video signals, so you want to maintain the shielding over the cable length as much as possible.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

machv said:


> Oh and why is it that the diagrams I find on the net don't list all the colors?
> 
> 1. red
> 2. green
> 3. blue


The colors listed for pins # 1, 2 and 3 refer to the names of the analog video signal passing through them, not the actual colors of the wires used for the signals. As *Frank4d* mentioned, there is no insulation color code standard for the wires inside the cable.

Exactly how were you planning to splice the individual wires?


----------



## machv (May 23, 2009)

err i guess I'm not as i would have to strip all th insulation and also melt the hot glue withou damaging the connection and then recover the whole mess with insulated tape i am just going to buy a new longer cable


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

machv said:


> ... strip all th insulation and also melt the hot glue withou damaging the connection ...


 Bad idea. Anything other than stripping the wires, twisting together each pair of conductors and then soldering them together would have given you a cable doomed to failure. You would have also needed to individually insulate each soldered joint using heat shrink tubing or tap



machv said:


> i am just going to buy a new longer cable


:up: Good idea.


----------



## machv (May 23, 2009)

yup i figured as much. if i get into the crystal meth i'll give it a go lol


----------

